# Lien Acres - Acreage/Lawn Journal (Lincoln, NE)



## LienandGreenLawn (Mar 5, 2019)

Hey y'all,

My name is Mason Lien and am a 30 year Nebraska native. I live just outside of Lincoln, NE - home of the Nebraska Cornhuskers! I went to the University of Nebraska-Lincoln and received my B.S. in Agronomy, currently wrapping up my Master's of Agronomy and will start a PhD in this fall at UNL. I will be studying using drones for capturing field data for corn, soybean, and wheat and using this data in ways to make faster and more precise decisions in agriculture research.

I've always enjoyed being outdoors and out in the yard. I didn't take lawn care seriously until I built my first home two years ago. What use to be a corn field is now my home, and lawn renovating from seed has been a challenge. When houses are newly built the top soils is normally stripped and are left with clay and low fertile soils. Starting from scratch, has been a crazy, frustrating, yet very rewarding experience when it comes to landscape and lawn care. Below is some basic information of my setup.

Grass type - 90% mixed TTF, 10% ***
Lawn size - 30,000 sqft (adding more this year)
Mower - Toro TimeCutter SS4425
Utility Tractor - Kubota BX2200
Attachments - Front end loader, Fimco 40 gallon sprayer, 60" belly mower, blade, 4ft king kutter rotary tiller, chain harrow
Irrigation - underground sprinkler

I will be doing a lot of documenting this year and I'm itching to get out into the yard. I will be testing N-ext products along with some experimental use of differing products. I look forward to having many lawn discussions and seeing people enjoy the mow!

-ML


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to TLF. Did you know that you have access to an excellent turf program at UNL (https://turf.unl.edu/)? Dr Bill Kreuser shares a lot of their local research and turf info.


----------



## LienandGreenLawn (Mar 5, 2019)

I did know UNL has a great turf program and have seen their research plots in person! I will definitely check out the program.

Here is my yard currently buried in 10 inches of snow. Anyone else dealing with lots of snow?


----------



## srmorris2 (Aug 31, 2018)

Good to see some other Huskers on here! I'm just down the road in Omaha


----------

